
Ask HN: How critical is the job-loss in Tech due to Covid-19 - akshaynathr
How critical is the job loss in Tech because of corona virus lockdown
======
miked85
What exactly do you mean by "critical"? Do you mean "expansive" maybe? This
site tracks startup layoffs:
[https://layoffs.fyi/tracker/](https://layoffs.fyi/tracker/)

~~~
akshaynathr
Thanks

------
giantg2
I'm a tech worker at a large non-tech industry company. So far, there are not
any layoffs.

If the economy goes down further or stagnates for more than 6 months, then
layoffs are an option. I also heard similar from a friend working at another
large company.

